# tanning mink



## greenhorn

I came by a freshly killed mink (I didn't do it) and want to tan the hide, but have never done any of this before. I have skinned it (came out well) and soaked it in brine for 12hrs then rubbed with salt and it's draining outside.

I need to scrape off the flesh that's still on the hide, but how do I do that best and then what do I do? I'm willing to buy tanning solution, what kind of stores carry it? i'd love to do the soap and egg thing.....

I really don't want to mess this up! How do you know if it's scraped enough? Such a lovely chocolate brown fur I really want to keep it.

Also, could I freeze it salted if I can't get things together soon enough?

Thanks so much!

greenhorn


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

Mink don't have any fat, the skin should slip right off. If it doesn't take a sharp knife and gently nudge where it's sticking, careful not to poke holes in the hide. You don't have to buy tanning solution. Wash your pelt real good with dishsoapy water to clean oils & blood, rinse in cool water then put it in a solution of:

1 pound salt
1 gallon water
dissolve salt thouroughly then *carefully* add 4 ounces battery fluid. Do not let the acid splash on you, however, once it's mixed with the salt solution it's neutralized and completely harmless.

Give your hide a stir now & then, it should be tanned in a couple days. Squeeze all possible tanning solution out (don't twist the skin tho) and transfer the hide to a solution of one ounce borax per gallon of cool water for 30 minutes to neutralize the tanning solution. Rinse really well in cool water. You're now ready for stretching & drying at which time you'll want to rub a little neatsfoot oil into the skin.

If you're not ready to tan it yet just roll it up in a plastic bag and stick it in the freezer 'til you are. Or you can stretch and dry it out.

Wanna see a marten hide trapper's hat I just happen to have finished yesterday? I had a friend give me a dozen marten hides so I made him a hat in return.


----------



## greenhorn

Thanks, Grandmascabin. I LOVE the hat!! I didn't save the head on mine, I just was happy to get the skin off with no holes 

I think I'll freeze it until I've got some time to consider what to do. Thannks for the recipe though, I wonder if another kind of acid would work.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

Yeah, you can use a concentrated sulphuric acid like used in labs in which case you'd use one ounce per gallon, or the 4 ounces new battery fluid or 1/2 cup bisulfate crystals.

I've another receipe somewhere I've never used that calls for gluaraldehyde. Battery acid is always easy to get so that's what I stick with. Oldtimers used to slather sourdough all over their mink skins to cure them. Never tried that one either.


----------

